# Nelson Mandela



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was watching the news tonight, and most of it was Nelson Mandela. Our liberal media portrayed him as if Jesus had died again. Are they all so young they have forgotten reality. He was no less than a home grown terrorist. I forget his buddies name. Was it Desmond Tutu? I think it was. The guy is a priest, but I think he is also a communist. The media loves Mandel because he is much like Obama, and his priest is much like Obama's pastor Wright. 
The young people today don't have much of a prayer of knowing the truth. Looking at how history has been twisted in my short 65 years I am about to throw my history books away. How much truth is in them? Of course I think our media has become much more corrupt in the past 50 years. Maybe I should just throw away the post 1900 history.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

very true


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I know this is off topic. But the past few days on the home page of MSN there has be articles about mass murderers from the past. Now why would people keep bringing this stuff up?? I mean this is what those people wanted to go out in a "blaze of Glory" and get media attention.

Now here is my question/concern.... WHY DO YOU THINK PEOPLE KEEP DOING THINGS THINGS??? Media attention!!! And we keep giving it to them. I know we are coming up on the 1 year mark for the Newtown killings. But don't bring up others or have front page news articles. I mean it might push the next psycho to the brink of going out and killing because he is seeing the media attention.

Anyway just something that bugs me and thought I would bring it up since we are talking about how media over plays or steers people and the decisions they make.

Also don't get me going on Celebs trying to force there views....ie Kanye West.... He should never be allowed in the spotlight again.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Today they are still going on and on about Mandel and what a wonderful peaceful man he was. If your old enough to remember the United States listed him as a terrorist. Liberals think more with the heart than the brain. They don't even catch on to their own words because they do report that he was offered his freedom after 13 years in prison and all he had to do was renounce violence. He would not do it. Doesn't sound like a peaceful man to me. Do they even understand what they are reporting?


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

Plainsman,

You are swimming upstream in a fast moving current. Our media is idolizing him and you are only one man saying they are getting it wrong. If you want to post something at the very least put something up with some meat in it.

Seems you are a little short on material so permit me help you out.

• Truth about South African icon at odds with public portrayal, November 27th, 2013

By Pete Papaherakles

As South Africa's 95-year-old Nelson Mandela lies in the hospital, the worldwide media portrays him as a larger-than-life heroic figure and the liberator of his people. But is that truth or fiction? And how will honest historians judge him?

The official story goes something like this: Nelson Rolihlahla Mandela was born in 1918 into the Thembu tribe's royal family. He studied law at two prestigious universities and became involved in "anti-colonial politics," joining the African National Congress (ANC). He was committed to non-violent protest in gaining sovereignty for blacks. In 1962 he was arrested and convicted of sabotage and conspiracy to overthrow the government and was sentenced to life in prison.

An international campaign lobbied for his release, which was granted in 1990, and he was hailed as martyr of white racism by the international media. This popularity propelled him to be elected president of South Africa in 1994, where he continued with his struggle to "end ethnic tensions and bring about racial equality." Over the years, Mandela has received over 250 awards, including the 1993 Nobel Peace Prize, the U.S. Presidential Medal of Freedom and the Soviet Order of Lenin.

That's the official story. His critics, however, have a different opinion.

They point to the fact that Mandela was not imprisoned for opposing apartheid, or segregation, in Africa, but for being a communist terrorist murderer-bomber in service to the Soviet Union.

The ANC's guerrilla force, known as uMkhonto we Sizwe-MK, or "Spear of the Nation"-was founded in 1961 by Mandela and his advisor, the Lithuanian-born communist Jew Joe Slovo, born Yossel Mashel Slovo, who was officially named secretary general of the South African Communist Party in 1986.

Slovo had been the planner of many of the ANC terrorist attacks, as detailed in the book Victory or Violence: The Story of the AWB of South Africa, including the January 8, 1982 attack on the Koeberg nuclear power plant near Cape Town, the Church Street bombing on May 20, 1983, which killed 19 people, and the June 14, 1986 car-bombing of Magoo's Bar in Durban, in which three people were killed and 73 injured.

In 1962, Mandela was arrested along with 19 others, half of whom were White communist Jews, in a police raid of ANC headquarters at a farm owned by Andrew Goldreich, also a communist Jew, at Rivonia, a Johannesburg suburb.

In the Rivonia Trial, which took place between 1963 and 1964, the defendants were tried for 221 acts of sabotage designed to overthrow the government and conspiring to aid foreign military units, when they invaded SA to further the objects of communism.

The prosecutor, Percy Yutar said at the trial that "production requirements for munitions were sufficient to blow up a city the size of Johannesburg."

Escaping the death sentence, Mandela was given life in prison.

By 1990, the communists behind Mandela had gained enough power to force his release. Apartheid was abolished in 1992 and the ANC was put into power in 1994 with Mandela as president. Slovo became his secretary of housing.

Shortly thereafter, Mandela and Slovo, along with a group of ANC leaders, were filmed chanting a pledge to kill all whites in South Africa.

Current South African President Jacob Zuma, also of the ANC, was also filmed as late as January 2012 singing a song called "Kill the Boer" in front of a crowd of thousands of blacks while they cheered and danced. The song advocates the murder of the descendents of the original white settlers of South Africa, with lyrics encouraging blacks to gun down the farmers with machine guns.

Mandela's ex-wife Winnie, also a longtime ANC activist, prefers a method called "necklacing," where a gasoline-filled tire is placed around the neck of a victim and set ablaze. "With our boxes of matches and our necklaces we shall liberate this country," she is infamous for saying.

(Mandela was in solitary confinement at the time of the necklacing torture-murders. An estimated 3,000 victims died by necklacing.)

Since 1994, 68,000 whites have been brutally tortured and murdered by blacks in South Africa, in ways too gruesome to describe, including almost 4,000 Boers whose farms were confiscated by savage murderers, a combined area of over 25,000 square miles.

Contrary to popular belief, the vast majority of blacks in South Africa aren't natives, but came by the millions from neighboring countries only after the white Boers created a country with a thriving economy, education opportunities and medical benefits.

Under white rule, blacks in South Africa enjoyed better living conditions than any other African country, where blacks kill each other in tribal warfare.

In 1994, the same year Mandela took power, the Hutu tribe killed 800,000 Tutsis in Rwanda. Similar tribal genocides have taken place in Congo, Somalia, Ethiopia, Chad, Mali, Zimbabwe, Angola and many more African countries. Tribal savagery and genocide has always been a way of life for Africans.

Since Mandela took over, South Africa has become a Third World country. It went from being the safest country in Africa, to being the rape and murder capital of the world. In Johannesburg, 5,000 people are murdered every year. Unemployment went from 5% in 1994 to 50% today.

South Africa also has the largest number of people infected with HIV/AIDS in the world. In 2007, over 18% of adults, or 5,700,000 people had AIDS. In 2010, an estimated 280,000 died of AIDS.

Looking beyond the media myth of a "demigod Mandela" as he faces his twilight, one can only say, "good riddance."

Plainsman, A man named Oppenhiemer owns 51 percent of the stock market in South Africa and also deBeers diamond company. Nothing in ploitics happens by accident. It was planned this way.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You're absolutely correct Shaug. I actually remember much of that. I fully expected to be, and hoped the liberals would jump on me for this. There is so much information to shoot them down. I didn't even google to start looking for evidence, and I was wondering how much would be suppressed. I'm almost surprised you found that historically correct record. Good Job.


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

I didn't just find or have to dig for this article. I knew where it was. Somewhere years ago (don't know if I saved it) I cut out a picture of Mbeki and his cabinet. They were all white but were not English or even Boer's. Joe Slovo wrote the constitution for Mandela, Mbeki and South Africa. Start there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'm running on memory shaug. I'm not going to spend time backing something up unless I need to. Your article was right in line with my memory. Surprising since I don't remember what I had for supper last night. Of course I spent most of yesterday morning in the emergency room so most of yesterday is fuzzy.

I did have to look up Desmond TuTu. He was one of our medias sweethearts too, but after Mandela got out of prison they sort of forgot about him. He and Mandela were two peas in a pod.



> You are swimming upstream in a fast moving current.


Yup, and not the first time. I always say it usually harder to do the right thing than the wrong thing. Swimming against a strong current is often a sign your doing the right thing.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Our media is just pushing the leftist agenda. It also seems like they do not want to trash anyone that is not on the right. Look at Michael Jackson just days before he was dead the media wanted him hung because he liked the kids a little too much. Seconds after his death. St. Jackson was born.


----------

